# Moving to the USA as a trader?



## greenr (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi 

i would love to move to the USA 

but obviously they don't like to make it easy these day :-(

I am full time employed at virgin Atlantic at the mo

but I am looking to leave as I have been trading the USA futures stock markets as a day trader

is there any way that the US will let me move my trading business over there and qualify to stand and run my business form there??

any help would be great 

thank 

Ryan


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

greenr said:


> Hi
> 
> i would love to move to the USA
> 
> ...


You need an employer to file for you


----------



## greenr (Oct 3, 2010)

sorry if this sound stupid?

but what exacly do you mean by "You need an employer to file for you"

as it would be my business?

thanks ryan


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

greenr said:


> sorry if this sound stupid?
> 
> but what exacly do you mean by "You need an employer to file for you"
> 
> ...


Then you need an E-2 visa and have employees 

Embassy of the United States London, UK - Nonimmigrant Visas
or an EB-5 if you over $500,000


----------



## greenr (Oct 3, 2010)

emm the trouble is i cant really employee people to trade for me?

as i will just be day trading my acount with my US brokers


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

greenr said:


> emm the trouble is i cant really employee people to trade for me?
> 
> as i will just be day trading my acount with my US brokers


Then you need to see an immigration Lawyer to discuss your options 

Hodkinson Law Group - US Immigration Law Firm in London


----------



## greenr (Oct 3, 2010)

ok thanks for your help


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

greenr said:


> Hi
> 
> i would love to move to the USA
> 
> ...



Easiest option would be an EB5 -- you need to put $0.5M in an investment no-one would ordinarily touch with a barge pole. You may or may not get some of your money back years down the line, but you will get a green card that allows you to live and work here.


----------



## greenr (Oct 3, 2010)

em the only trouble with that is i dont currently have $0.5 million laying about :-( at the mo 
frustrating

surly the US would rather me working in the US trade there markets and pay tax to them rather than the UK

they dont make sense to me :-(


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

greenr said:


> em the only trouble with that is i dont currently have $0.5 million laying about :-( at the mo
> frustrating
> 
> surly the US would rather me working in the US trade there markets and pay tax to them rather than the UK
> ...


Their sandpit, their rules.


----------

